# DOS iso extractor



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

I need to find a DOS program that will extract iso images. 

Anyone know of one?

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I tried to look for one myself a few months back and there isn't one thats available.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

well thats sad 
I know winrar can read iso's but the dos version can not 

Never Mind


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm, I wonder if you loaded up Cygwin or Unix Services for Windows, if it could do it.

Or is this for a pure dos environment.

Could you explain why it needs to be dos.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Does it have to be in an ISO format in DOS. Can you extract the pertinant files in Windows, and create a ZIP file out of them. PKUNZIP will work fine in DOS.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

I am not working in a windows enviroment, the computer has dos on it...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I asked the guys at CloneCD and they didn't have one. Even the other people on thier forums didn't know of one.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/jadoxa/shsucdx/

is the utility to mount an iso file as a drive letter you could than copy over files from the mounted drive to the hardrive


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

awalker0878 said:


> http://www.geocities.com/jadoxa/shsucdx/
> 
> is the utility to mount an iso file as a drive letter you could than copy over files from the mounted drive to the hardrive


Does that work in a pure dos environments. Looks like it is a Windows App to me.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

yes it works in a pure msdos enviroment you have to be fimilar with editing config.sys and autoexec.bat and the conventional memory restricts of dos.

there is a seperate program i think your talking about that is an iso creater.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Download http://www.geocities.com/jadoxa/shsucdx/shcd3-2.zip

Read Readme.txt

you will have to get rid of mscdex and use shsucdx as the cdrom driver.

Warning!!!! Attempting to use MSCDEX with SHSUCDHD will crash
your system. SHSUCDX must be used.

Example:

SHSUCDX /D:SHSU-CDH

SHSUCDX finds the first available drive letter and assigns it to device
unit 0 of the driver SHSU-CDH.	If there is a second and/or third CD
drive they are assigned to	the next available letters in sequence.
Drive letters in use are skipped. The first CD supported by a driver is
device unit 0 regardless of its SCSI address.

Then use SHSUCDHD or SHSUDVHD to emulate a CD-ROM/DVD-ROM using an image file

SHSUCDHD Emulates one or more CD-ROMs using image files
SHSUCDRD As above, but the files are copied to memory (XMS)
SHSUDVHD Emulates one or more DVD-ROMs using image files
SHSUCDRI	Emulates one CD-ROM by copying it to memory
OMI Create an image from a CD- or DVD-ROM

The only program which will not run in dos is omibar32 which is 32-bit command replacement for omi


----------

